# I did - emphatic "do"



## bjoleniacz

Hi, I'm just starting off learning Romanian.  I want to know how to say a response to this guy's statement:
incearca sa respecti instructiunile.
I want to say "I did follow the instructions" but I know in Romance languages another word carries the emphatic "do".  In Spanish you might say  "Sí he seguido las intrucciones" using "sí" "yes" or in French "J'ai si suivi les instructions..." using "si" "contrariwise".  
So here is my attempt:
Am da urmat instrucțiii....

Mulțumesc...


----------



## farscape

In Romanian one would rather say "Chiar am urmat instrucțiunile" where *chiar* (from _clarus_ Lat.) plays the role of *did *in "I did follow the instructions".

When answering to "Încearcă să respecți/urmezi instrucțiunile" I'd use "(Da) chiar am urmat instrucțiunile" where "Da" is the *yes* in "Yes, I did follow the instructions" for emphasis.

There's another option where *într-adevăr* is being used but this one is closer to "*That's right*, I followed the instructions _and it still didn't work_" and it's main purpose is to introduce the consequence of following the instructions more than to emphasise following them (Într-adevăr, am urmat instrucțiunile și tot n-a mers).

Best,


.


----------



## bjoleniacz

farscape said:


> In Romanian one would rather say "Chiar am urmat instrucțiunile" where *chiar* (from _clarus_ Lat.) plays the role of *did *in "I did follow the instructions".
> 
> When answering to "Încearcă să respecți/urmezi instrucțiunile" I'd use "(Da) chiar am urmat instrucțiunile" where "Da" is the *yes* in "Yes, I did follow the instructions" for emphasis.
> 
> There's another option where *într-adevăr* is being used but this one is closer to "*That's right*, I followed the instructions _and it still didn't work_" and it's main purpose is to introduce the consequence of following the instructions more than to emphasise following them (Într-adevăr, am urmat instrucțiunile și tot n-a mers).
> 
> Best,
> 
> 
> .



Mulțumesc!


----------

